# New additions because of family threat!



## Officer_Hood (Nov 22, 2012)

We no longer have Kimber. He was our personal GSD when I was a dual purpose K-9 handler and got my partner Miki. We gave Kimber away, because Miki took up all my time, and he was being neglected. 

I am no longer a K-9 handler, and I recently had a violent arrestee threaten to kill my family. My wife said she would like to have a dog at home when I am at work, so I brought home two GSDs the next day. I will post pictures of them soon! Griz is a 2.5 year old male and Zula is a 5 month old female.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful dogs!
Did you see this thread?


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/current-dog-affairs/194818-retired-k9-shot-his-own-home-2.html

. Kat


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Zula is a cutie!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great pictures!!! I really like the 7th picture. That is a keeper for sure


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the pictures! I wish I could get my 12wk old full of energy male to lay still like that for pics! He takes after my 3 other dogs always wanting to keep up with them!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your two, Griz and Zula with us. I also loved the pic of the two of them together, you have two beautiful babies.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Hahahaha I am not sure if this is a blessing or a curse! one pup is a handful 2 GSD pups... that is gunna be one **** of an adventure!! lol gorgeous pups and I agree that 7th pic....STUNNING!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

can you teach your wife to use a firearm to defend herself and the dogs? dogs might deter the casual intruder, but if someone is threatening to kill your family they will likely come prepared. is there no law against threats, you know, like there is against stalking. ugh, terrible position to be in. but unless you get a completely trained personal protection dog, it's our job to protect our animals, not their job to protect us (although some of them think it is...like drake, who just died of gunshot wounds suffered while trying to protect his guardian's house and possessions).

and i might misunderstand, but i also kinda have an issue that you "gave away" your personal pet because you had to spend too much time with your canine partner, but i might not understand the circumstances.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Officer_Hood said:


> We no longer have Kimber. He was our personal GSD when I was a dual purpose K-9 handler and got my partner Miki. We gave Kimber away, because Miki took up all my time, and he was being neglected.
> 
> I am no longer a K-9 handler, and I recently had a violent arrestee threaten to kill my family. My wife said she would like to have a dog at home when I am at work, so I brought home two GSDs the next day. I will post pictures of them soon! Griz is a 2.5 year old male and Zula is a 5 month old female.
> 
> ...


 
I know how you feel. Everytime I have a conflict with an inmate "ill kill you and your family" Hearing someone say that to you is unnerving in its self


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful dogs! What happened to Miki?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Smart move - any intruder it will be 2 against 1 - odds in your favor  Lovely photos.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to you, Griz and Zula!
Your new additions are beautiful, great pictures! Stay safe!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome! Love the pup pics- she's adorable! Now we need more of the male.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

katieliz said:


> can you teach your wife to use a firearm to defend herself and the dogs? dogs might deter the casual intruder, but if someone is threatening to kill your family they will likely come prepared. is there no law against threats, you know, like there is against stalking. ugh, terrible position to be in. but unless you get a completely trained personal protection dog, it's our job to protect our animals, not their job to protect us (although some of them think it is...like drake, who just died of gunshot wounds suffered while trying to protect his guardian's house and possessions).
> 
> and i might misunderstand, but i also kinda have an issue that you "gave away" your personal pet because you had to spend too much time with your canine partner, but i might not understand the circumstances.



My thoughts exactly. :crazy:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I think the fact that this is a LEO who was also a K9 officer bears repeating. I highly doubt that he is a n00b to dogs, training or threats. To insinuate that he doesn't understand those basics comes across as rather disrespectful, IMHO. 

Also, I obtained my Labrador because my breeder decided he was not going to be part of her breeding program after all, at 2 1/2 years old, and she felt he needed a family as he wouldn't get much attention there. Breeders do this all the time. Being concerned and looking out for the dogs welfare is a good thing.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

TommyB681 said:


> I know how you feel. Everytime I have a conflict with an inmate "ill kill you and your family" Hearing someone say that to you is unnerving in its self


I'm in the same boat! When I worked county, it didn't bother me all that bad but now I work for the Feds and some ofthese guys have serious big ties to outside crime cirlces. Hero is protecting my house along with a S&W M&P .40 that my wiffe is fully capable of handling while I work...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I got to say that even with a group of dogs, who will bark at the neighbor's dogs if they run through the yard, and sometimes they just have to bark at each other, I always KNOW when someone is on the property. They have a different bark for someone who shouldn't be here, is here. 

They do give peace of mind. They give you the extra minute you might need to go and get whatever it is you need to protect yourself. I hear wasp spray in the eyes is very effective. For one thing, it's legal anywhere, you can keep it handy, near an entrance, you can spray that stuff up to 20 feet away, it is pretty debilitating, and the perp better get himself to an ER afterwards. 

I have nothing against guns. But not everyone has the temperament to actually shoot someone. And if they do not, a gun might be the worst thing in the world because it can be taken away and used against the person defending themselves. 

I like the idea of wasp spray. But with my crew, people generally go somewhere easier.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

wink-_-wink said:


> I'm in the same boat! When I worked county, it didn't bother me all that bad but now I work for the Feds and some ofthese guys have serious big ties to outside crime cirlces. Hero is protecting my house along with a S&W M&P .40 that my wiffe is fully capable of handling while I work...


Yea man you cant put anything past anybody. Besides Abbi my gf is capable of using my firearms and they are close at hand. Especially since I work nights.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

PatchonGSD said:


> My thoughts exactly. :crazy:


I have always respected your posts because you ask questions instead of making assumptions and never post popcorn GIFS to make fun of posters. This was out of the ordinary.


The amount of time spent training and working with a K9 partner does not leave much time for other pets. Kudos to the OP for making the hard decision and giving his other dog to another home where it could receive more attention.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

TommyB681 said:


> Yea man you cant put anything past anybody. Besides Abbi my gf is capable of using my firearms and they are close at hand. Especially since I work nights.


 same here I work 4-midnight and soon midnight -8am... plus im in the air national guard and get called away often so teaching her (which she LOVED) was fun and we go on dates to the range (which is way cooler than it sounds). Not that a robbery or something can't happen during the day but I can not wait to go back to days!


----------



## Officer_Hood (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello, Everyone! Sorry it took me so long to reply to your posts. I like to take the time to reply to everyone who responds, so here goes.



Mary Beth said:


> Smart move - any intruder it will be 2 against 1 - odds in your favor  Lovely photos.


The biggest reason we ended up with two at once was the shelter took in both of them on the same day and knew I wanted a GSD. I couldn't decide between them, and didn't want someone who wanted a GSD for the wrong reason to get the one I didn't choose, so both of them it was!



Lilie said:


> Beautiful dogs! What happened to Miki?


I turned Miki over to another Deputy, who I trained for K-9, when I left the agency. It was one of the hardest things I have ever done. On Thanksgiving, I took Griz out for some training, for the first time. It was the first time I had a dog at heel, or given German commands, since I gave Miki up. 

Approximately one hour later, while talking with my wife about Miki memories, I realized how much it effected me to have Griz in my life and how much I still missed Miki. I ended up crying like a little girl for about 15 minutes straight. Maybe only a K-9 handler would understand that, but I still miss him very much. 



TommyB681 said:


> I know how you feel. Everytime I have a conflict with an inmate "ill kill you and your family" Hearing someone say that to you is unnerving in its self


I agree. It's not uncommon to hear the threats, but usually 99% of them are easily discredited as liquid threats (alcohol) and nothing more. Something about this guy was different, and I don't take chances with my family. 



katieliz said:


> can you teach your wife to use a firearm to defend herself and the dogs? dogs might deter the casual intruder, but if someone is threatening to kill your family they will likely come prepared. is there no law against threats, you know, like there is against stalking. ugh, terrible position to be in. but unless you get a completely trained personal protection dog, it's our job to protect our animals, not their job to protect us (although some of them think it is...like drake, who just died of gunshot wounds suffered while trying to protect his guardian's house and possessions).
> 
> and i might misunderstand, but i also kinda have an issue that you "gave away" your personal pet because you had to spend too much time with your canine partner, but i might not understand the circumstances.


My wife is a good shot, and she has her own handgun, as well as others available if need be. The purpose of adopting both dogs was not a protective consideration, as I would not expect a dog to perform a task it had not been properly trained to do. 

As mentioned above, I adopted both dogs from the shelter, as I love GSDs and didn't want either of them to be adopted for status alone, or suffer poor ownership. My wife wanted a big dog that would serve as an alarm system and a deterrent to anyone who peeped before attempting to enter. They serve those purposes, as well as many more!

As far as Miki and Kimber go, I understand your position. What you need to understand is the immense amount of dedication and training time it takes to properly train and maintain an amazingly driven dual purpose police dog. 

If your assumption was my decision was easy, than you would be wrong. I barely had any time for my family at that time, due to S.W.A.T, Tactical K-9, Patrol K-9, and Narcotics K-9 training, so the fair and responsible thing to do for Kimber was find him a good attention filled home. 



wink-_-wink said:


> Hahahaha I am not sure if this is a blessing or a curse! one pup is a handful 2 GSD pups... that is gunna be one **** of an adventure!! lol gorgeous pups and I agree that 7th pic....STUNNING!


Thank you! The pictures are of Kimber, as a puppy, and the U.S. Forrest Service K-9 at the time. I will be posting pictures of Miki, Griz and Zula after this post.



1sttimeforgsd said:


> Thanks for sharing your two, Griz and Zula with us. I also loved the pic of the two of them together, you have two beautiful babies.


Thank you! As I mentioned, the pictures are of Kimber and a Forrest Service K-9. Sorry for the confusion. 



Gilly1331 said:


> Beautiful! Love the pictures! I wish I could get my 12wk old full of energy male to lay still like that for pics! He takes after my 3 other dogs always wanting to keep up with them!


Kimber was amazing! He posed for pictures like a model. He was a very disciplined, protective, faithful companion which is why he deserved better than second place to Miki. 



Loneforce said:


> Great pictures!!! I really like the 7th picture. That is a keeper for sure


Thank you! I like that one, and the one I posted in the November photo contest.



robk said:


> Zula is a cutie!


She is indeed, pictures of her to follow this post.



KatsMuse said:


> Beautiful dogs!
> Did you see this thread?
> 
> 
> ...





wink-_-wink said:


> same here I work 4-midnight and soon midnight -8am... plus im in the air national guard and get called away often so teaching her (which she LOVED) was fun and we go on dates to the range (which is way cooler than it sounds). Not that a robbery or something can't happen during the day but I can not wait to go back to days!


When you get back to days, let me know how it feels, lol.



x0emiroxy0x said:


> I have always respected your posts because you ask questions instead of making assumptions and never post popcorn GIFS to make fun of posters. This was out of the ordinary.
> 
> The amount of time spent training and working with a K9 partner does not leave much time for other pets. Kudos to the OP for making the hard decision and giving his other dog to another home where it could receive more attention.


Thank you for the comment! I understand how easily people can be misunderstood without the benefit of facial expression, body language, and tone, so I will not assume the poster intended their comments the way they came off, until it is made obvious. 

However, I am new to this site and have no previous experience with this person, as you do, and I trust your assessment. I also truly appreciate your support! 



TommyB681 said:


> Yea man you cant put anything past anybody. Besides Abbi my gf is capable of using my firearms and they are close at hand. Especially since I work nights.


That's the thing. It only takes one attempt, to make good on a threat, for my family's life to change forever. If Griz and Zula help my wife and kids feel secure again, or if their presence deters a would be home invader, than I owe them a debt I could only repay with a long and happy life of love and companionship. 



selzer said:


> I got to say that even with a group of dogs, who will bark at the neighbor's dogs if they run through the yard, and sometimes they just have to bark at each other, I always KNOW when someone is on the property. They have a different bark for someone who shouldn't be here, is here.
> 
> They do give peace of mind. They give you the extra minute you might need to go and get whatever it is you need to protect yourself. I hear wasp spray in the eyes is very effective. For one thing, it's legal anywhere, you can keep it handy, near an entrance, you can spray that stuff up to 20 feet away, it is pretty debilitating, and the perp better get himself to an ER afterwards.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct! If you pay attention, your dog can tell you what is going on just as effectively as a person. I would even say better, because I will not second guess my dog's judgement, like I will another person's.

You are also correct about guns! I think everyone should have guns, as long as they are willing to put in the necessary training time required to be safe, educated, and effective with them. 



wink-_-wink said:


> I'm in the same boat! When I worked county, it didn't bother me all that bad but now I work for the Feds and some ofthese guys have serious big ties to outside crime cirlces. Hero is protecting my house along with a S&W M&P .40 that my wiffe is fully capable of handling while I work...


Glad to hear it! Stay safe!



Gharrissc said:


> Beautiful dogs


Thank you!



RocketDog said:


> I think the fact that this is a LEO who was also a K9 officer bears repeating. I highly doubt that he is a n00b to dogs, training or threats. To insinuate that he doesn't understand those basics comes across as rather disrespectful, IMHO.
> 
> Also, I obtained my Labrador because my breeder decided he was not going to be part of her breeding program after all, at 2 1/2 years old, and she felt he needed a family as he wouldn't get much attention there. Breeders do this all the time. Being concerned and looking out for the dogs welfare is a good thing.


Thank you for your support and understanding! Your humble opinion is correct, but I understand that many people give little thought to their responses on a forum. I think more consideration is given to posting a response than to the value of the response, in many cases. 



PatchonGSD said:


> My thoughts exactly. :crazy:


Thank you!



RocketDog said:


> Welcome! Love the pup pics- she's adorable! Now we need more of the male.


Thank you! More pics are on their way.



Bear GSD said:


> Welcome to you, Griz and Zula!
> Your new additions are beautiful, great pictures! Stay safe!


Thank you! Sorry about the confusion, but pics of Griz and Zula are coming next.


----------



## Officer_Hood (Nov 22, 2012)

My pictures are limited, due to allot of our stuff still being in storage in MT.

First, here is a picture of Kimber after he grew up a bit.









This is Miki. The one with the kids was taken the day I gave him his new handler.





















Here are Griz and Zula.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if the intruder has a gun it's 6 to 2, odds in the inturders favor.
if the intruder has 2 guns that's 12 to 2, odds in the intruders favor
and if the intruder has a gun that holds 9 or 12 bullets well....



Mary Beth said:


> Smart move - any intruder it will be 2 against 1 - odds in your favor  Lovely photos.


----------



## Officer_Hood (Nov 22, 2012)

I decided to see if they would like riding on the ATV with me, so I threw down some memory foam and gave it a try.















They loved it, so I built a removable platform to give them a more secure feeling place to sit, or lay down.















Griz liked it best, and he liked to hog the whole platform too, so Zula ended up riding on my lap most of the time. That wont last long!















The biggest problem is the girls seem to think everyone can go for a ride at the same time now.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Officer, with all respect, and given your circumstances, do you think it's a good idea to post pictures of your children anywhere on the internet?
Ya never know who knows who., or what technology these maniacs have access to. 

Beautiful dogs. 
Good luck. 






Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Love the ATV pics! I had a 2-up seat on mine and Riley used to ride in the back seat on the trails  Beautiful dogs.

Be safe!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

If it was a real threat they wouldn't care how many dogs you have. It doesn't take much to kill a dog, I would never depend on my dog(s) for protection. If I was threatened I would go to self defense training and I would get my guns out. But giving away my dog in hopes of other more trained dogs protecting me...never.But you are a policeman you know better, Im just saying because I am a woman thats just my opinion....


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Beautiful dogs & family!!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Julie, with all respect, I don't think you followed the thread. He did not give away his dog to get two more dogs.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

All of your dogs look amazing! 
I can't imagine how hard it must have been to have to give up Miki and Kimber but I definetely understand the reasons. 

And I love the pictures of everyone on the 4 wheeler and little Zula in your lap...very cute.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Jo_in_TX said:


> Julie, with all respect, I don't think you followed the thread. He did not give away his dog to get two more dogs.


This.... Also thank you for rescuing them officer, they clearly have an AWESOME place to call home! I know how hard it is to give up your dog, either PTS or giving it a new home, and let me say they were the hardest decisions of my life.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Officer_Hood said:


> Thank you for your support and understanding! Your humble opinion is correct, but I understand that many people give little thought to their responses on a forum. I think more consideration is given to posting a response than to the value of the response, in many cases.



My brother was a LEO in Kent, WA for almost 20 years before he took another LEO position in the Blue Mountains. His girlfriend was a K9 officer. 

Good looking dogs!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Nickyb said:


> *I know how hard it is to give up your dog, either PTS or giving it a new home, and let me say they were the hardest decisions of my life.*


This x100!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you Office Hood for taking the time to respond to all of us. I can well understand why you couldn't leave one and just adopt one. Lucky dog & pup. I read your thread because just before I had voted for the Nov. photos (yours got my vote) and noticed your name. I was hoping your thread had more photos, and so it did.


----------



## Officer_Hood (Nov 22, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> Officer, with all respect, and given your circumstances, do you think it's a good idea to post pictures of your children anywhere on the internet?
> Ya never know who knows who., or what technology these maniacs have access to.
> 
> Beautiful dogs.
> ...


Thank you for your concern. I used to go as far as not wearing a wedding ring, or carry any pictures of my family in my wallet, so I understand your thinking. 

However, I went to a training where they stressed the importance of not taking caution too far, as it tended to make LEOs and their families feel alienated from society even more than they normally would.

The exception to this would be officers in huge cities, which I am not. If anyone wanted to know where I lived, who my kids were, or where my wife worked, all they would have to do is come to my town and ask someone.


----------



## Officer_Hood (Nov 22, 2012)

julie87 said:


> If it was a real threat they wouldn't care how many dogs you have. It doesn't take much to kill a dog, I would never depend on my dog(s) for protection. If I was threatened I would go to self defense training and I would get my guns out. But giving away my dog in hopes of other more trained dogs protecting me...never.But you are a policeman you know better, Im just saying because I am a woman thats just my opinion....


I'm sorry your understanding of my situation is so incorrect. If you go back and read my responses to the initial posts, I think it will clear things up for you.


----------



## Officer_Hood (Nov 22, 2012)

Mary Beth said:


> Thank you Office Hood for taking the time to respond to all of us. I can well understand why you couldn't leave one and just adopt one. Lucky dog & pup. I read your thread because just before I had voted for the Nov. photos (yours got my vote) and noticed your name. I was hoping your thread had more photos, and so it did.





FrankieC said:


> This x100!





RocketDog said:


> My brother was a LEO in Kent, WA for almost 20 years before he took another LEO position in the Blue Mountains. His girlfriend was a K9 officer.
> 
> Good looking dogs!





Nickyb said:


> This.... Also thank you for rescuing them officer, they clearly have an AWESOME place to call home! I know how hard it is to give up your dog, either PTS or giving it a new home, and let me say they were the hardest decisions of my life.





Lmilr said:


> All of your dogs look amazing!
> I can't imagine how hard it must have been to have to give up Miki and Kimber but I definetely understand the reasons.
> 
> And I love the pictures of everyone on the 4 wheeler and little Zula in your lap...very cute.





Jo_in_TX said:


> Julie, with all respect, I don't think you followed the thread. He did not give away his dog to get two more dogs.





Capone22 said:


> Beautiful dogs & family!!





FrankieC said:


> Love the ATV pics! I had a 2-up seat on mine and Riley used to ride in the back seat on the trails  Beautiful dogs.
> 
> Be safe!





Anthony8858 said:


> Officer, with all respect, and given your circumstances, do you think it's a good idea to post pictures of your children anywhere on the internet?
> Ya never know who knows who., or what technology these maniacs have access to.
> 
> Beautiful dogs.
> ...


Thank you everyone! I usually don't post on forums, due to the eagerness of some people to be keyboard confrontational. I guess I have enough opportunity for confrontation in life without looking for it on the computer.

I appreciate all your concern and kind words!


----------



## Officer_Hood (Nov 22, 2012)

I realize that the title of my thread is likely contributing to the some of the misunderstanding regarding my reasons for adding Griz and Zula to my family. 

I titled and posted this thread while the newness of the threat was fresh, and it was the biggest thing going on in my life at the time. I wanted to post about my past and present GSDs, but was not in the proper frame of mind to be posting. I take full responsibility for this, and I apologize for the confusion. 

The fact is, adopting Griz and Zula was not a spontaneous decision due to a threat. I had notified the shelter that I was looking to adopt a GSD weeks prior to the threat.

It was just timing which caused the two things to seem so connected. The day after the threat, my wife commented about how she would feel so much better if we had another "big dog".

The following day, two days after the threat, the shelter called and said they took in two GSDs that day. Griz was taken away from a local family who never did anything with him, other than chain him up outside, or lock him in the house. As a result, Griz would run away every chance he got and scare the neighbors because he "looked scary".

Zula was voluntarily turned in by someone who purchased her from a local breeder. After buying her, it occurred to him that he did not have a fenced yard and he worked all the time. He apparently chained her up in the front yard and left her there with little human interaction the whole time he had her. I believe this to be true since she was covered in dried mud and smelled horrible. He eventually decided to give her to the shelter because he couldn't take care of her. 

As you can see, my frame of mind at the time, due to the recent threat, is what contributed to my improper title. Even without the threat, both dogs would still be in my home and a part of my family. The only difference would be the title of this thread. I hope this clears things up a bit.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Officer_Hood said:


> Thank you for your concern. I used to go as far as not wearing a wedding ring, or carry any pictures of my family in my wallet, so I understand your thinking.
> 
> However, I went to a training where they stressed *the importance of not taking caution too far, as it tended to make LEOs and their families feel alienated from society even more than they normally would.*
> 
> The exception to this would be officers in huge cities, which I am not. If anyone wanted to know where I lived, who my kids were, or where my wife worked, all they would have to do is come to my town and ask someone.



This. My brother is quite different than he used to be, and not in a better way.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Officer_Hood said:


> Thank you for your concern. I used to go as far as not wearing a wedding ring, or carry any pictures of my family in my wallet, so I understand your thinking.
> 
> However, I went to a training where they stressed the importance of not taking caution too far, as it tended to make LEOs and their families feel alienated from society even more than they normally would.
> 
> The exception to this would be officers in huge cities, which I am not. If anyone wanted to know where I lived, who my kids were, or where my wife worked, all they would have to do is come to my town and ask someone.


Thank you for taking the time to answer this. I did have a genuine concern. 
I guess growing up in NYC would make me think differently.

So then it's best your wife carries a 9mm glock 

Thanks


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

To the OP - I love the way you think. Your wife wanted a dog so you immediately got two GSD's. LMAO! I understand your pain at losing your working dogs but the fact that you were able to adopt two wonderful GSD's the day after your wife expressed concern is great. May the good luck always be on your side and the bad luck on the side of the bad guys. I also love the fact that your wife shoots. Women with guns are great.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> The exception to this would be officers in huge cities, which I am not. If anyone wanted to know where I lived, who my kids were, or where my wife worked, all they would have to do is come to my town and ask someone.


Unless you live off the grid... anyone can find you. That's the reality of todays world. All you have to do is look up the name, pay a couple of bucks and you can buy a full background check, including addresses, phone numbers etc. on that person. It's so easy, it's scary.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> This. My brother is quite different than he used to be, and not in a better way.


 
Its hard when the LEOs jobs change the person. People think it takes 20 years of violence to make us callous and numb to a lot of things. Honestly, it only takes 1 minute to change a person. I was struck in the face with a handcuff fairly recently and Im a different person now; some ways or good, some ways arent. But for some that have PTSD its hard and the family (such as yourself) is so important to helping us cope with these sort of things.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Officer, I don't really care WHY you got them out of that shelter, I am just glad you did! It is obvious from the pictures that they are loved and have a great home and family! They are beautiful dogs and you have a lovely family. Thank you for rescuing them!!

I know I feel safer with my two. And one of them is scared of her own shadow but Lord, she will bark and put up a fuss if the leaves blow to hard outside. It gives me the peace of mind knowing that someone is going to have to have some really big kahunas to take the chance to come in my house and even if they do, I will get plenty of warning. THAT is all I need to make me feel very secure in my home.


----------



## Officer_Hood (Nov 22, 2012)

DharmasMom said:


> Officer, I don't really care WHY you got them out of that shelter, I am just glad you did! It is obvious from the pictures that they are loved and have a great home and family! They are beautiful dogs and you have a lovely family. Thank you for rescuing them!!
> 
> I know I feel safer with my two. And one of them is scared of her own shadow but Lord, she will bark and put up a fuss if the leaves blow to hard outside. It gives me the peace of mind knowing that someone is going to have to have some really big kahunas to take the chance to come in my house and even if they do, I will get plenty of warning. THAT is all I need to make me feel very secure in my home.


You have exactly described why my wife feels more at ease with Griz and Zula in our family! It has nothing to do with dilutions of a GSD aromatically being a lethal family safety device. I know better than that. 

I also know how easy it is to defeat a dog, even without a weapon, if you can get past the natural fear humans have of aggressive canines. However, being a K-9 handler, I can tell you that 99% of the population is deathly afraid of being attacked by a dog, and that alone goes a long way! Thank you for sharing your personal feelings! 



TommyB681 said:


> Its hard when the LEOs jobs change the person. People think it takes 20 years of violence to make us callous and numb to a lot of things. Honestly, it only takes 1 minute to change a person. I was struck in the face with a handcuff fairly recently and Im a different person now; some ways or good, some ways arent. But for some that have PTSD its hard and the family (such as yourself) is so important to helping us cope with these sort of things.


Sorry to hear about your recent experience, but I know what you are talking about. A huge part of my coping with the situation was knowing that I was able to put my wife's mind to ease by getting the dogs. The thing that effected me most was seeing how it effected my family! Stay safe! 



Mrs.K said:


> Unless you live off the grid... anyone can find you. That's the reality of todays world. All you have to do is look up the name, pay a couple of bucks and you can buy a full background check, including addresses, phone numbers etc. on that person. It's so easy, it's scary.


You are so right! We use programs, for investigation, that are available to anyone who is willing to pay for them, which will give information on a person that would absolutely blow your mind. I refuse to live in constant fear of someone possibly hunting me down because i'm a cop. If they want to find me, or any other cop, we are found. It's that simple! 



pyratemom said:


> To the OP - I love the way you think. Your wife wanted a dog so you immediately got two GSD's. LMAO! I understand your pain at losing your working dogs but the fact that you were able to adopt two wonderful GSD's the day after your wife expressed concern is great. May the good luck always be on your side and the bad luck on the side of the bad guys. I also love the fact that your wife shoots. Women with guns are great.


Thank you for your comment! I owe Griz and Zula much for the piece of mind and companionship they provide. I have realized I even had allot of left over emotion about Miki which I still had not dealt with and they have helped me with that as well. My family is very glad we found them! 



Anthony8858 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to answer this. I did have a genuine concern.
> I guess growing up in NYC would make me think differently.
> 
> So then it's best your wife carries a 9mm glock
> ...


I couldn't even imagine growing up somewhere like NYC, so I absolutely understand your thinking. I live on the moon compared to NYC, lol! 



RocketDog said:


> This. My brother is quite different than he used to be, and not in a better way.


I'm sorry to hear that. I have worked hard to avoid changing who I was before LE my whole career, but it's easy to get the mindset that anyone who is not in LE is a dirt-bag. You start to only associate with other LEOs and their families, you hide every aspect of your personal life from the world and force your family to do the same, and many start to drink heavily.

I almost never hang out with LEOs off duty, and though I am careful and upfront about my expectations, I seek out non LEO friends. I don't drink more than a couple times a year, and I "try" to turn my cop volume down, but not off, when off duty. My family needs non LEO family time! I wish your brother the best!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Officer Hood: You are certainly right that most people are afraid to be bit by a dog. IM afraid to be bit by a dog haha. It doesnt matter if you have an defense dog or the biggest lap dog sissy in the world. That dog alone is a show of force (that most people dont realize they have) that will deter most.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

After reading this thread, I just want to add a welcome to you and the new pups. Thank you for adopting them adn I wish you and your family all the best. 

Thank you for your service in LE too..


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, and you have two lovely GSDs. 

As an ex-LEO I have a kind of "funny" story (we'll find it funny anyway!)

This is years ago - I was reading the file on a new release (offender coming into the community), and it was noted that he was still recovering from a dog bite. He'd been incarcerated for about 6 months - note to outside staff, he still requires medical treatment. 

There wasn't much more on the file, but I found the rest out in person. I picked him up at the bus station, and being the dog owner / lover that I am, my first question (posed to look concerned) was: how are your injuries? Do you need medical treatment today?

HIM: No, I'm fine til the end of the week. 
ME: What happened?
HIM: I got attacked by a police dog
ME: WOW, what did you do? (feigning surprise!)
HIM: I robbed a bank, as you know, and I was hiding out when the dog found me
ME: So, what? You're just hiding there and the dog just came up and attacked you? 
HIM: (Shoots me a look of digust) ... Well no, they're better trained than that. I took off running ... 
ME: Glances over (I'm driving remember), eyebrows raised in question
HIM: Yeah, I know ... but heck, I ran track and field in high school. How was I supposed to know the dog was faster than me?

I didn't answer and left him to stew in his own stupidity!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: I'm not an LEO and I find that pretty funny Kyleigh!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Gee, I must be a 1-percent-er. I am just not afraid of being attacked by a dog. Not even a police dog. And, I have had a police dog charge after me and Dubya once when I was walking him. I just turned him away from the charging dog and walked in the opposite direction listening to two cops trying to stop the dog. I swung in front of my dog stopped and waited. They were able to contain their dog, which was good, because Dubya was a full-grown shepherd too, and if that dog got to us, I think there would have been damage either to canines or humans or both. But I really don't worry about it. 

I have been bitten by GSDs a few times, and while it isn't exactly fun, I would rather deal with a dog bite than have someone shooting at me. 

Of course, I am in no condition to run track and field either, and not dumb enough to try to out run a dog. 

And I used to ride my bike all over the county all night, and lots of people do not contain dogs in the country, they bark and chase and snap at the bike until you reach a certain spot that they have determined is the end of their kingdom, and then they turn tail and go home. If I was afraid of getting bitten, no way would I be able to ride around at 3 in the morning. Once I was riding with my sister and I heard the toenails on the road, and I told her to get in front of me, she is 11 years younger than me, and I am the cyclist, and the dog lover, so I figured if anyone is going to get bitten, it had better be me. Neither of us did.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

selzer said:


> Gee, I must be a 1-percent-er. I am just not afraid of being attacked by a dog.


I'm not either. I'm not stupid and won't confront a barking dog, but they don't upset me. 

Now, for some reason, I'm leery of cats. I hate it when you're petting them and the reach around and nip at you. _That_ creeps me out.


----------



## Officer_Hood (Nov 22, 2012)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> After reading this thread, I just want to add a welcome to you and the new pups. Thank you for adopting them adn I wish you and your family all the best.
> 
> Thank you for your service in LE too..


Thank you!



Kyleigh said:


> Welcome to the forum, and you have two lovely GSDs.
> 
> As an ex-LEO I have a kind of "funny" story (we'll find it funny anyway!)
> 
> ...


That is funny! There is definitely no outrunning a determined, athletic K-9! 



selzer said:


> Gee, I must be a 1-percent-er. I am just not afraid of being attacked by a dog. Not even a police dog. And, I have had a police dog charge after me and Dubya once when I was walking him. I just turned him away from the charging dog and walked in the opposite direction listening to two cops trying to stop the dog. I swung in front of my dog stopped and waited. They were able to contain their dog, which was good, because Dubya was a full-grown shepherd too, and if that dog got to us, I think there would have been damage either to canines or humans or both. But I really don't worry about it.
> 
> I have been bitten by GSDs a few times, and while it isn't exactly fun, I would rather deal with a dog bite than have someone shooting at me.
> 
> ...


We are definitely the minority. 99% of the time the suspect gave up by the time I gave the final K-9 warning and let the dog go. I know for a fact that many of them would have cared less about being tased or shot, but they drew the line at wearing a GSD like a coat. 



Lilie said:


> I'm not either. I'm not stupid and won't confront a barking dog, but they don't upset me.
> 
> Now, for some reason, I'm leery of cats. I hate it when you're petting them and the reach around and nip at you. _That_ creeps me out.


I hear you there! I am much more likely to be cornered by a cat than a dog any day. With that in mind, could you imagine going up against a mountain lion or something similar? I would rather have to go up against a bear!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the boards! I completely see where your wife is coming from. I love having a GSD just as a deterrant factor, even if she isn't a trained protection dog. Just size and breed recognition alone is a nice deterrant.

I do a lot of running on the outskirts of the city which is largely undeveloped, but has quite a bit of traffic for the lack of buildings. It is nice having her with me at night when I'm running as it just makes me feel safer.

Gorgeous dogs! I hope you stick around and continue sharing your dogs and experiences with us.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Officer_Hood said:


> My pictures are limited, due to allot of our stuff still being in storage in MT.
> 
> First, here is a picture of Kimber after he grew up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 23187


Is Kimber full GSD? He looks very much like my girl who is supposedly mixed with something. I've always wondered! They have the same white markings and small "eyebrow" markings. 

Beautiful dogs.:wub:


----------

